# Im new here



## xokim661ox (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey everyone! My name is Kim and im 20 years old. I just recently got married March 28th of this year. I found out I was pregnant in January of 09, so right now I am almost 8 months pregnant. Things were really amazing with my husband and I in the beginning, but after we got married things gradually got bad. We have our good moments, but im finding it impossible to deal with his horrible attitude. Whenever we fight he cusses at me and yells at me, even though im so far along in my pregnancy. We've had numerous HUGE fights during my pregnancy and I know its not healthy.

For the past month all my husband is concerned with is his stupid xbox. He never really wants to spend much time with me and it hurts. Last night I caught him "doing something" in the bathroom and im just incredibly hurt. I already have low self esteem as it is being pregnant, and when things like this happen I get really down. Am I not good enough for him anymore? 

So yeah, thats my story. I'm assuming ill be on here quite a lot.:/ so i figured id introduce myself.


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

Welcome.

Sorry your new dh is being a baby. Appears you may have two on your hands soon. 

When is baby due? Do you know if it is a boy or girl?

Oh, and his activity in the bathroom isn't something "wrong" with you or not good enough...he is just not very creative.  

Marriage is the beginning of on the job training BIG time! Welcome to the club.:smthumbup:


----------



## xokim661ox (Jun 21, 2009)

Its a boy and hes due August 27th.:]
I was so upset with him for doing that, he could've at least asked me first! Sheesh...


----------



## JDPreacher (Feb 27, 2009)

Wait, why does he have to ask permission to handle his goods? I don't see why some people take this as a slight to them...it's something guys do regardless of the circumstance or opportunities available...not sure why it's a big deal. Doesn't have a damn thing to do with not wanting you, not desiring you...any of that mumbo jumbo.

Regardless...he's being a bit immature at the very least...being pregnant isn't easy for you and he probably doesn't see what the big deal is...maybe he needs some education about what you're going through...what to expect when you're expecting might be a good read for him

Arguing isn't good...the baby can react to loud noises and arguing and she can sense when her mommmy isn't happy...

You have a long road ahead of you...pick your battles wisely.

Preacher


----------

